# M-edge E-luminator plus Noreve. It works!



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

My booklight of choice is the E-luminator, and my favorite covers are my Noreves.  It occurred to me that I might be able to combine the two either by sliding the light's blade behind the Kindle or putting it in one of the pockets that are on the left side of the cover.

I'm delighted to report that it works both ways.  However, putting the blade behind the Kindle is the best way.  It slides in easily, but it's a snug fit and definitely will not move until it's pulled out.  I've pushed it in and pulled it out several times and it didn't scratch my Kindle, so no worries there.  Naturally, I can't store the light in the cover but that doesn't matter to me.  I'm going to keep it in it's own box, inside the case that holds the Kindle and it's cord.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool! Do you have a picture to show how it looks? I love the e-Luminator, too! (I have the M-Edge Prodigy cover, and it works great for me, too.)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've found a way to make it work with my Noreve as well. I thought the E-luminator looked so neat, I just had to have one. I first fold my Noreve back and allow the magnetic clasp to click and then I stick the light's blade between the front and back cover at the very top. It fits snugly, and the light is very easy to maneuver for the perfect amount of light.

I tried sticking it between the Noreve and the Kindle, but I found it seemed to stress my Kindle and cover when I did that. So I stopped immediately. Glad it's working for you, though.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Do you have a picture to show how it looks?


It looks the same as it looks in an M-edge cover. The only difference you would see in a photo is the way the Kindle looks in Noreve rails as compared to M-edge corners.


----------



## carimina (Mar 20, 2009)

Does it fit in the cover when it's closed or do you have to put it in when you want to read?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

carimina said:


> Does it fit in the cover when it's closed or do you have to put it in when you want to read?


As I mentioned in my original post, it doesn't fit inside when the cover is closed. That's no problem for me. I have the light I want and the cover I want and they work well together, so I'm happy.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

If placing the light behind the Kindle does it seem to put any incidental stress on the rails?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad it works


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> If placing the light behind the Kindle does it seem to put any incidental stress on the rails?


It doesn't seem to, and I've been watching carefully. However, AddieLove said her Kindle and cover were stressed with the light behind the Kindle, so she puts the blade between the front and back of the cover. I like it that way too. (So might people who use skins.)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool idea. As long as you get the results you wanted, it's all good.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, LibbyD - wouldn't want any crackage.


----------

